# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ (3) Vs بلاتنيوم(0) - اياب دور الـ32 - دورى ابطال افريقيا ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



احبابنا الاعزاء في ثانى التحديات الافريقية يخوض المريخ مواجه في غاية الاهمية ضد بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوى يوم السبت القادم على ملعب القلعة الحمراء بامدرمان حيث عاد المريخ من زمبابوى بتعادل ثمين بهدفين لكل ..


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




اياب دور الــ 32 ابطال افريقيا 2012
الزمان : السبت الموافق 2012/4/7
التوقيت : 8:00 مساء بتوقيت السودان
الحكم : طاقم التحكيم مصري بقيادة جهاد جريشة 








المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ 
تحميل صور


ادي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في السابعة والنصف من مساء امس بملعبه بامدرمان مرانا ساخنا استعدادا لمباراة السبت الافريقية امام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي في اياب ابطال افريقيا لدور ال 32 تحت قيادة البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو والذي حاضر اللاعبين قبل انطلاقة المران وطالب بالتركيز في المرحلة القادمة لانها تمثل اهمية كبرى بالنسبة لهم في الجهاز الفني وتحدد مسار الفريق في البطولة الافريقية وطالب ريكاردو كذلك بالاستفادة من الاخطاء التي وقع فيها اللاعبون في المرحلة السابقة وركز البرازيلي من خلال المران على تدريبات اللياقة والسرعة والتحول الدفاعي والهجومي وشهد المران عودة قوية للثنائي الايفواري واوا باسكال واليوغندي سليمان موتيابا.





التشكيلة المتوقعة : 

اكرم - باسكال - نجم الدين - بلة - موسى الزومة - الباشا - سعيد - موتيابا - كلتشى - ساكواها - اديكو ..

البدلاء :

يس - الشغيل - راجى - كرنقو - العجب - ضفر - مصعب 





بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي





فريق بلاتنيوم هو وصيف الدوري للعام المضي 2011 ويسعي لاثبات نفسه في اول مشاركه له في ابطال افريقيا ومدربه الشاب رحمان جومبو ويملك فريق جيد ووجه شابه وابرز لاعبي الفريق دوبي وجربرت سابدا وقادر اميني 

........
قام وفد المقدمة لنادي بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي والذي يتراسه سكرتير النادي والذي وصل البلاد فجر امس لاعداد الترتيبات اللازمة لبعثة ناديه قبل مواجهة المريخ بالسبت في دوري الابطال الافريقي بزيارة نادي المريخ مساء امس ووجد استقبالا كبيرا من المسئولين بنادي المريخ.



التشكيلة المتوقعة :

؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نصرك الهم 
*

----------


## السيد

*موفقين بأذن الله ثلاثية تسر المريدين وتكيد الحاقدين قولو يارب

خارج النص:
غايتو ياكولا بالغته مع مرتضي الباقي مابعرفو

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

نصرك الهم 




اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

موفقين بأذن الله ثلاثية تسر المريدين وتكيد الحاقدين قولو يارب
اميــــــــــــــــــــن يا رب ..

خارج النص:
غايتو ياكولا بالغته مع مرتضي الباقي مابعرفو




كيفن الكلام دا يا ابو السيد ؟؟
*

----------


## ابولين

*اللهم انصر المريخ 00اللهم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

اللهم انصر المريخ 00اللهم انصر الزعيم 



اميــــــــــــــــــــن يا رب ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم انصر الزعيم نصر عزيز مقتدر.
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اللهم انصر الزعيم نصر عزيز مقتدر.



اميــــــــــــــــــــن يا رب ..
*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهمـ انصـــــــر الذعيمـ يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم نصراً عزيزاً مؤزراً
*

----------


## النفاج

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم يا قادر يا مريد وسهل لهدافيه طريق الشباك وأجعل وسط دفاع بلاتنيوم شوارع ما رقراق وثبت أكرم الهادي وأهدي الصفوة لى التشجيع دون نقناق .... أمييييييييين قادر يا مريد
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم نسالك النصر 
اللهم ثبت قلوبنا 

*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

كيفن الكلام دا يا ابو السيد ؟؟



كأنك ماشايف الزول طالق جرسو كيف شئ زهج وشي التهاب 
تقوم تفتح بوست الكوره من الليله تهئ تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*1- اللعب بجد
2- الإستفادة من العكسيات
3- التسديد من خارج المنطقة

وإنشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## محمد الرفاعى

*آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## KING1

*اللهم انصر لاعبينا على انفسهم
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اللهم انصر الزعيم نصر عزيز مقتدر.



آآآميييييييين يا رب العالمين

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*غايتو يا ميدو نحن واثقين من إنتصار الزعيم . . لكن (الله لا قدر) لو حصل أي شئ تاني إلا تشوف ليك بلد خارج الشرق الأوسط كلو
مشتاقووووووووووون
*

----------


## مناوي

*بالتوفييييييييق لمريخ العزة والشموخ ..

نتمناها ثلاثية تحرق الفشفاااااش ..!!
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

غايتو يا ميدو نحن واثقين من إنتصار الزعيم . . لكن (الله لا قدر) لو حصل أي شئ تاني إلا تشوف ليك بلد خارج الشرق الأوسط كلو
مشتاقووووووووووون





ما تخاف يا اونكل الحوشابى على قول (عجبكو)

بإذن الله ح اجيب ليكم ضقلها يكركب لبلاتنيوم طبعاً ..
والمريخ باذن الواحد الاحد منتصر ومتأهل ..

و 

الشووووووووووووووووق حااااااصل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياميدو يارائع على التقديم الرائع
وبالتوفيق لمريخ السعد والتميز
*

----------


## محمد star

*بالتوفيق للرجال اليلا يابلانتنيوم جيت لموتك
                        	*

----------


## احمر شديد

*يا رب انصرنا يا رب 
والله انا بتفاءل بيوم السبت
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم نصراً عزيزاً مؤزراً
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*آآآمين يارب
                        	*

----------


## مهودي

*تسلم ياحبيب ميدو  جهد كبير وعمل مقدر
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ادى فريق المريخ تمرينه الختامى بالقلعة الحمراء بحضور جميع اللاعبين ما عدا المصابين وحضر ايضاً 10 لاعبين من فريق الشباب وبدأ التمرين بتمارين اللياقة البدنية ومن ثم بتقسيمة بين المرشح والمرابط ..

وقد اصر ريكاردو على خروج الصحفيين من ارض الملعب وامرهم بمشاهدة التمرين من المقصورة ..
كما حضر التمرين مولانا ازهرى وداعة الله من مجلس المريخ والدكتور عمر محمود خالد ..

*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههههههه

تااااااااااااااااني قام جاب سيرة ال ...

*

----------


## السيد

*يلا شباب دعواتكم بالنصر للمريخ . . تسلم ياكولا

*

----------


## musab aljak

*البوست فتحو كولا ..

غايتو الله يستر ..

:54685::54685::54685:
:54685::54685:
:54685:

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*دعاء النصر 
اللهم هذا حالنا ظاهر بين يديك ، و ضعفنا لا يخفي عليك .
أمرتنا أن ندعوك ، و وعدتنا بالاجابة .
حيث قلت فى محكم تنزيلك : ( أدعوني أستجب لكم )
اللهم فأنصرنا ، و ثبت أقدامنا ، و إجعل الدائرة على أعدائنا يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم عوّض صبرنا خيراً ، و اجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب .
إلهي لا إله إلا أنت فندعوه ، و لا شريك لك فنرجوه 
و لا مفّرج لهّم غيرك فنلوذ إليه 
فلا تردنا خائبين يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم إنا نسألك بإسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت 
ندعوك أن تنصرنا على من ظلمنا .
اللهم فرج كربنا ، و يسر طريقنا ، و إجعل النصر حليفنا 
يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم إنا عبيدك ، و بنو عبيدك نواصينا بيدك ، ماض فينا حكمك ، عدل فينا 
قضاؤك ، نسألك بكل إسم هو لك ، سميت به نفسك ، علمته أحداً من خلقك ، 
أو جعلته فى حكم الغيب عندك ، ان تنصرنا ، و تردنا غانمين يا رب العالمين

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

لا إله إلا أنت ، و لك الحمد ، و علينا الرضا بما قسمته علينا يا رب العالمين .
و لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .
آمين .

اللهم إنا ندعوك فى هذه الايام المباركة 
نرجو رحمتك ، و نطمع فى كرمك ، و عظيم قدرتك 
بان تجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم لا تردنا خائبين ، فرحمتك أكبر من أحلامنا 
و لا تردنا منكسرين و أنت أعلم بحالنا منا يا رب العالمين 
اللهم إنا لم ندعو غيرك ، و لم نرجو سواك 
فلا تردنا من رحمتك التى وسعت كل شئ
اللهم فأرحمنا و أجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب العالمين 

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،

إللهم هذا حالنا لا يخفي عليك ، و ضعفنا ظاهر بين يديك
فمنا الدعاء و منك الاستجابة .
آمين يا رب العالمين .

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين
السبت للخبت
نبارك ليك النصر باذن الله يا ميدو !!
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*منتصرين باذن الله الواحد الاحد 
*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*اللهم نسال بالرياحين السبع والسموات السبع  وبعالم الملك الجبروت والملكوت واللاهوت والهاهوت
ان تنصر المريخ العظيم نصرا تفرحنا بيهو ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

دعاء النصر 
اللهم هذا حالنا ظاهر بين يديك ، و ضعفنا لا يخفي عليك .
أمرتنا أن ندعوك ، و وعدتنا بالاجابة .
حيث قلت فى محكم تنزيلك : ( أدعوني أستجب لكم )
اللهم فأنصرنا ، و ثبت أقدامنا ، و إجعل الدائرة على أعدائنا يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم عوّض صبرنا خيراً ، و اجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب .
إلهي لا إله إلا أنت فندعوه ، و لا شريك لك فنرجوه 
و لا مفّرج لهّم غيرك فنلوذ إليه 
فلا تردنا خائبين يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم إنا نسألك بإسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت 
ندعوك أن تنصرنا على من ظلمنا .
اللهم فرج كربنا ، و يسر طريقنا ، و إجعل النصر حليفنا 
يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم إنا عبيدك ، و بنو عبيدك نواصينا بيدك ، ماض فينا حكمك ، عدل فينا 
قضاؤك ، نسألك بكل إسم هو لك ، سميت به نفسك ، علمته أحداً من خلقك ، 
أو جعلته فى حكم الغيب عندك ، ان تنصرنا ، و تردنا غانمين يا رب العالمين

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

لا إله إلا أنت ، و لك الحمد ، و علينا الرضا بما قسمته علينا يا رب العالمين .
و لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .
آمين .

اللهم إنا ندعوك فى هذه الايام المباركة 
نرجو رحمتك ، و نطمع فى كرمك ، و عظيم قدرتك 
بان تجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب العالمين .

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،

اللهم لا تردنا خائبين ، فرحمتك أكبر من أحلامنا 
و لا تردنا منكسرين و أنت أعلم بحالنا منا يا رب العالمين 
اللهم إنا لم ندعو غيرك ، و لم نرجو سواك 
فلا تردنا من رحمتك التى وسعت كل شئ
اللهم فأرحمنا و أجعل النصر حليفنا يا رب العالمين 

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،

إللهم هذا حالنا لا يخفي عليك ، و ضعفنا ظاهر بين يديك
فمنا الدعاء و منك الاستجابة .
آمين يا رب العالمين .






اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين   يارب   العالمين
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




اللهم نسال بالرياحين السبع والسموات السبع وبعالم الملك الجبروت والملكوت واللاهوت والهاهوت
ان تنصر المريخ العظيم نصرا تفرحنا بيهو ..



اللهم امين 
اللهم امين

اللهم امين

اللهم امين

اللهم امين
*

----------


## trablsi

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب 3صفر
*

----------


## الدسكو

*منتصرين باذن الله الواحد الاحد 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

منتصرين باذن الله الواحد الاحد 



 نحمد الله ان بلانتيوم رجعك لينا اليوم ...
تحياتي 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عظمة يا مريخ




*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله والحمد لله 
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم انصر الصفوة
ربنا يجعلنا سعداء فى نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف خلق  الله
اللهم انصرنا ياحنان يامنان ياواحد يااحد
ياذو الجلال والاكرام ياحى ياقيوم
يابديع السموات والارض
انصرنا نصرا عزيزا
يسره لنا ولا تعسره
سهله لنا وابعد عننا العوارض
ياالله ياالله ياالله

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اول ركنيه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*جمهووووووووووووووووووووووووور المريخ مااحلاك
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*وين الرابط يا اخوانا ؟
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ما شاء الله

يلا ورونا 

احكو يا الناس الشايفين
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*قولو

اوع من الفاولات على راس الخط بس
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون كلاتشى فى الدقيقة 8
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*كلتشي كلتشي كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*باذن الله ستتواصل الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزومة حكومة كورة قوية ولكن لخارج المرمى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الزومه والخطأ الفادح
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الجديد شنو يا جماعه الخير
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الفريق الخصم خطييييير
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه خطيره مرت بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يهديك يااكرم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ثلاثة ركنيات للضيوف مقابل ركنية واحده للزعيم 
اكرم خطأ كبير فى توقيت الخروج
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله ومرت المخالفه بسلام
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربع الساعة منذ انطلاقة المباراة والمريخ متقدم بهدف كلاتشى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المخالفات لصالح الفريق الخصم كترت ياجماعه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياسامرين اها جيت الحضري ماضروري مع اكرم دا؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*كم يا اهلنا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*فريق خطير مش زي الحمام الميت بتاع امس
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*النت عندي بطي ما قادر اواكب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*فريق خطير ومستحوز على منطقة الوسط
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ضربة جزاء للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ضربة جزاء للزعيم مع سكواها
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سكواها سكواها سكواها
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووون من سكواها فى الدقيقة 19
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هدف ثاني لسودان المريخ
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الضيوف زانقننا ول شنو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله يارب زد وبارك
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحمد لك ياربي مستوي تمام
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*تمام

كدا الامور ظابطه
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بس ما تضمنو الاخ نمره 23

هسه بديهم هديه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه لبلاتنيوم وسترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرة قوية يصدها اكرم فى الدقيقه 24
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ثانى بطاقه صفراء للضيوف
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نجم الدين دا حيوان ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لماذا يا اكرم ونجم الدين تصرف احمق من اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*حتى لو غلبنا عشره /صفر اوع بس من الاستهتار
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تدخل عنيف مع سعيد السعودى
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الشغيل لافي ساااااااااااااااااااااي والله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*وصلنا وين ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الخلاف بين نجم الدين وباسكال واكرم تدخل لتهدئة الموقف ..وليس طرفاً فى الخلاف.
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*يا مسهل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نصف الساعة والزعيم متقدم بهدفى كلاتشى و سكواها
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

وصلنا وين ؟؟



انت يا زول قاعد وين ما بتشوف في الكورة ؟
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*نجم الدين دا وهم انا عارفو

بس بالعدم نسوي شنو

نجم الدين دا كان ما غلطان غلطان

الله  يجيب لينا ليبرو عشان نرتاح
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*رابط ياشباب للمشاهده
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تشتيت كتير للكرة من لاعبى الزعيم لا اعلم هل الشحن الزائد هو السبب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه لبلاتنيوم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ركنية خطيره للضيوف تمر فى الآوت فى الدقيقة 33
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه للزعيم مع الباشا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزومة يحتاج لمساندة لانه يكثر من التقدم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

انت يا زول قاعد وين ما بتشوف في الكورة ؟




ههههههههههههههههه
قاعد في بدل طيرا اريتري

والله لا صورة لا صوت
شغال ومتابع بالمنتدى بس
الله ما يحرمنا من المنابر المريخية الاسفيرية دي
بعدين زاتو كورة لاعب فيها الاخ نمره 23
يحضرو ليها شنو

بس الله ينصر المريخ بدعوات اهله الصالحين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*36 دقيقه والزعيم متقدم 2/صفر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كوره ولااحلى من الباشا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*احمد الباشا كان يمكن احراز هدف جميل من عكسية بله
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*هدف منقوض للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عدف ملغى للمريخ من كلاتشى فى الدقيقة 38
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه مع سليمان موتيابا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*اها
الدقيه كم ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*40 دقيقة وتقدم الزعيم بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*اها و وين تاني
الشوط كمل ..؟
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*قوووووووووووووووووووون كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا دسكو نمرة ٢٣ اليوم أحسن من الشغيل بالله ما تستهدف لينا الكابتن بتاعنا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الاباتشى ماشاء الله عليه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ركنيتين للزعيم مقابل خمسة للضيوف 
قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ثاث من كلاتشى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اكرم ياتقط كرة بطريقه جميله فى الدقيقه 44
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*مستوى موتيابا كيف يا اهلنا ..؟
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*مبرووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الباشا يتألق
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياالدسكو ماتظلم سعيد والله ماقصر.
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*موتيابا ميه الميه ربنا يحفظو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*اها وصلت كم بالله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*تمام
مبروك
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بثلاثية للزعيم
*

----------


## سامرين

*الباشا باشا ميه الميه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*انتهاء الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الباشا الليله باشا تمام
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*صافرة نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم الزعيم بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل 
هدفين لكلاتشى وهدف لسكواها
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الباشا وموتيمبا وكلاتشى ونجم الدين نجوم الشوط الاول حسب رايى
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*الحمد لله الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اتمنى ان يستمر العطاء فى الشوط الثانى كما كان فى الشوط الاول وان لا يركن لاعبى الزعيم على نتيجة الشوط الاول لان وسط وهجوم هذا الفريق يخوف
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياالدسكو ماتظلم سعيد والله ماقصر.



والله يا دكتور مهما عمل
غير ما قصر دي ما عندو عمار

الزول دا يمش بس
اصو ما عننا ليهو حل

كورته حبه لمن حبه

ما بشبهنا ولا بلعب زي باقي الناس

عاوزين لاعب وسط نقول عليهو معللللللللللللللللللللللللم
موش ما قصر

ما قصر دي فيها شئ من الترضية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الزيمبابوي أمن
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

الباشا وموتيمبا وكلاتشى ونجم الدين نجوم الشوط الاول حسب رايى



ونمره 23

كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الحمد لله الحمدلله الحمدلله


*

----------


## كته

*الحمد لله والشكر لله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أحسن واحد في الوسط المدافع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

الحمد لله والشكر لله



حمدا كثيرا مباركا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يسر يارب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية شوط المتعة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله مع انطلاقة الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه للزعيم مع بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*حلوه من سكواها ولكن للاسف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف ضايع من سكواها فى الدقيقة الاولى من الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*حلوه من اكرم
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*اكرم يا رائع
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اكرم ينقذ المريخ من هدف مؤكد بعد انفراد كامل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تشجيع مثالي من الجمهور
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هجمات متواصلة لجبهة الزعيم حتى الدقيقه 6 الخوف من التراخى بعد نتيجة الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*جانبيه لبلاتنيوم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 13 (13 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
طارق حامد,abu basil,مريخابي كسلاوي,الأبيض ضميرك,امجد مريخ,الدسكو,الصفوى,احمد الحلفاوى,kramahmad,majdi,سامرين,عباس التنقر,كته
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*التبديل الثانى للضيوف
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*بله واكرم ثنائيه عجيبه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه لبلاتنيوم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مرت بسلام والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج سكواها ودخول اديكو سيكون افضل فى تنشيط الجانب الهجومى
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*الحمد لله 
*

----------


## سامرين

*كلتشى والباشا ثنائيه اكثر من رائعه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه لبلاتنيوم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تسلل ضد لاعب بلاتنيوم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربع الساعة مرت من الشوط الثانى والنتيجة تقدم الزعيم بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*حذارى من التراخي وخاصة ان البلاتنيوم هذا بدأ يضغط
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تسديده من موتيابا يستلمها حارس المرمى
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*

الصفوى, 


مريخابي كسلاوي,


احمد الحلفاوى


سامرين,


سكواهاسواها, 


عباس التنقر,


wael uk, 


طارق حامد



شباب مساكم الله بالخير ..............ومشطاااااااااااااااااااقون 
مبروك للزعيم والجاى احلى اكيييييد
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*راجى يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تسديده قويه من سكواها ولكن مرت
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*راجى بديلا لموتيابا
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					



الصفوى, 


مريخابي كسلاوي,


احمد الحلفاوى


سامرين,


سكواهاسواها, 


عباس التنقر,


wael uk, 


طارق حامد



شباب مساكم الله بالخير ..............ومشطاااااااااااااااااااقون 
مبروك للزعيم والجاى احلى اكيييييد



مساك الله بالخير والانتصارات
*

----------


## سامرين

*مرت من كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه لبلاتنيوم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*جانبيه للفريق الخصم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الباشا يتألق
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تبديل لبلاتنيوم واخر للزعيم بخروج كلتشى ودخول اديكو
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه للخصم من اديكو
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تسلل على موسى الزومه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كثرت المخالفات من لاعبى الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*أقل من ربع ساعه تفصل الزعيم من التأهل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركنيه للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*جانبيه لبلاتنيوم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ربع ساعه تفصل الزعيم من التأهل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اكرم يتعامل بصوره جيده من كرات الخصم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*للاسف كره ضائعه من سكواها
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تسلل على سكواها فى الدقيقه 40
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الملك فيصل عجب يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه خطيره يرتكبها نجم الدين وينال بموجبها كرت اصفر
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*بطاقة صفراء لنجم الدين
*

----------


## سامرين

*نجم الدين ينال البطاقه الحمراء لاعتدائه الاحمق على لاعب بلاتنيوم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كره قويه من اديكو
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المدرب يتراجع عن دخول العجب لدفعه بضفر بديلا لسكواها بعد طرد نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*جانبيه للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه على نصر الدين الشغيل والزومه يسقط على ارضية الملعب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اكرم يبعد المخالفه
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*مبروووووووووووك يا شباب
*

----------


## سامرين

*الف الف الف مبروك لكل الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*نجم الدين اليو منفعل اكثر نت اللازم , حتى لا يقبل توجيهات اصحابه ,, يجب ان يحاسب ما دام هو لاعب محترف
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الف مبروك للزعيم التأهل وعقبال المجموعات ان شاء الله
مشكورين شباب قدمتو لينا خدمه كبيره بالنقل المباشر ما عدمناكم
*

----------


## الرايقة

*حاليا ماعاوزين اي كلام
مبروووووووووووووك للزعيم
والله لعبوا مباراة ممتازة

*

----------


## majdi

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك التاهل
                        	*

----------


## wael uk

*الف الف الف مبروك
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ومع نهاية المباراة وتأهل الزعيم لدور 16 وطرد نجم الدين فى لقطة لا تشبه لاعبى المريخ اهنئ كل الصفوةهذه مشاركتى رقم 2000 واتمنى ان اكون قد اضفت  شيئا نافعا لهذ المنبر العملاق
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

ومع نهاية المباراة وتأهل الزعيم لدور 16 وطرد نجم الدين فى لقطة لا تشبه لاعبى المريخ اهنئ كل الصفوةهذه مشاركتى رقم 2000 واتمنى ان اكون قد اضفت  شيئا نافعا لهذ المنبر العملاق



ماقصرت والله
*

----------


## كته

*بعد ده
نجهز حالنا
للهلال ومازيمبى
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياصفوة والقادم أحلى
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك  الإنتصار وإنشا الله  موعدنا مع الجلافيط و ماذنبي
                        	*

----------

